
Mexican Billionaire Invests $250m in The New York Times - transburgh
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/20/business/media/20times.html?_r=1&em
======
pclark
New York Times doesn't need money - it needs visionaries.

It needs people to step away from the newspaper, and think how to evolve it.

Do what their (gorgeous) web design dept has done -- for print.

Newspapers can be saved.

------
trevelyan
The best they can get is 14% interest, 11% of which needs to be paid in cash.
Plus warrants to purchase equity if the company's finances improve?

Who is fooling whom? This company is dead.

